# Tattoos!



## PrettyInPinkEMT (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any cool ems tattoos? 

I got the star of life tattooed on my arm after i passed registry. its really cool! If i can figure out if its possible to upload pics ill post one!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 5, 2010)

*Search, children, search.*

Five is four.


----------



## MDewell (Apr 5, 2010)

What are you going to do if you decide a year or 5 from now that EMT isn't what you want? 

I thought about getting somethin' like this, but I'm my own worst critic. I'd hate to do that and then 5 years from now I move on to being a nurse or something.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 5, 2010)

PrettyInPinkEMT said:


> Does anyone have any cool ems tattoos?
> 
> I got the star of life tattooed on my arm after i passed registry. its really cool! If i can figure out if its possible to upload pics ill post one!


 
I'll make it easy on you...


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Apr 9, 2010)

I may get one after I'm a medic, but not sure yet.

<i>What are you going to do if you decide a year or 5 from now that EMT isn't what you want? 

I thought about getting somethin' like this, but I'm my own worst critic. I'd hate to do that and then 5 years from now I move on to being a nurse or something.</i>

See, but if you did it and decided it wasn't you, it could still serve as reminder of where you once were, or, in a case of being a nurse, where you came from, and could still have some meaning...


----------



## xgpt (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not much for getting them when I'm young...

but maybe when I retire? If I had a good run.


----------

